# I was so excited when I took this one



## Alex_B (Apr 18, 2008)

... and now it came out sooo boring that I must  consider myself a fool :lmao:


----------



## BoblyBill (Apr 18, 2008)

Boring... far from that... It screams geometry. which is far from boring... ok so not to me cause I'm a nerd but probably everyone else.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 19, 2008)

Thanks 
It might make sense in a series of similar images .... which I actually probably could assemble


----------



## LaFoto (Apr 19, 2008)

If this is your unstraightened, uncropped frame, as original as it came out of your camera, then I do see and can appreciate all your work and consideration which had gone into the composition!


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 19, 2008)

it is _slightly_ cropped and rotated for fine tuning. I could not use a tripod since I was more or less on the street


----------



## phoenix_rising (Apr 20, 2008)

Wow that angle gives me a kink in the neck.  Definitely a cool shot.


----------



## Early (Apr 21, 2008)

Well... kinda boring... at first.  Then the perspective jumps out at ya.  Good stuff!


----------



## Stranger (Apr 21, 2008)

extremely boring... what were you thinking alex???.....


a single glance and i yaaaaaaawned...


nah, i actually agree with the above and like the geometry... i 2nd a vote for a series


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmmm.. some seem to like it


----------



## surfnturf (Apr 22, 2008)

You did a very good job with the composition of this picture.  I don't think it's a boring shot, but I do agree that if it were a part of a series like a triptic with similar pictures, that it would really come to life.


----------



## Alex_B (Apr 27, 2008)

thanks. interesting something i considered sort of a blooper to cause so much interest


----------

